# double taper wedges?



## TreeSurfer (Oct 21, 2011)

what do you pro tree fallers think about double taper wedges? i would think they re a bit harder to drive in into the back cut but giving you double the lift??


----------



## madhatte (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm pretty sure they're used more for bucking than falling. They don't stack worth a crap.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Oct 21, 2011)

Double taper are good for bucking or situations were stacking is not needed. The drive ok with a lighter axe tho a heavier axe id better.


----------



## dave k (Oct 21, 2011)

HBRN would that be in conjunction with a slopping back cut ? I thought we had had all of the wisdom you have in the Wedges thread ?


----------



## Gologit (Oct 21, 2011)

dave k said:


> HBRN would that be in conjunction with a slopping back cut ? I thought we had had all of the wisdom you have in the Wedges thread ?


 
Maybe HBRN could make another video for us. He could demonstrate the proper wedge technique when using the slopping back cut.It might be something that we've never seen before and I know we're all up for a new learning experience.


----------



## DavdH (Oct 22, 2011)

I'd of thought Golegit would have all the details since K&H is from Grass Valley..


----------



## Gologit (Oct 22, 2011)

DavdH said:


> I'd of thought Golegit would have all the details since K&H is from Grass Valley..


 
I think they're from Oregon. And who the heck is _Golegit_? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## paccity (Oct 22, 2011)

you are legit arent ya bob . :msp_wink:


----------



## Gologit (Oct 22, 2011)

paccity said:


> you are legit arent ya bob . :msp_wink:


 
Well, I _must_ be. I have more credit available than I have the ability to repay. Just like most loggers. 

Back on topic...the double taper wedges can be stacked if you throw a little dirt in between them but I wouldn't stack over two. I've tried them and they're pretty good.


----------



## paccity (Oct 22, 2011)

hear ya, hav'nt tryed doubles need to pic a acouple up and give them a try.


----------



## mingo (Oct 22, 2011)

Don't care much for the double taper, but I do carry a K&H tView attachment 203888
View attachment 203889
riple taper in my pouch.


----------



## Slamm (Oct 22, 2011)

mingo said:


> Don't care much for the double taper, but I do carry a K&H tView attachment 203888
> View attachment 203889
> riple taper in my pouch.


 
I too like that K&H triple wedge. I rarely wedge to the point of needing to stack wedges, because if its that bad, I just get the skidder over there or hit it with another tree, so stacking isn't that big of a deal to me, but I always like driving those triples in and when you hit that red part, that trees starts to really move quickly.

I really only like the wedges with the steel hitting surface (can't remember the name) and those K&H's because the heads last so much longer.

Sam


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 22, 2011)

dave k said:


> HBRN would that be in conjunction with a slopping back cut ? I thought we had had all of the wisdom you have in the Wedges thread ?


 
*AHH, the infamous "farmer's backcut" of which HBRN is a proponent.*

In case you are not aware, HBRN previously used the handle "Superfire" on this forum. Lots of good information out there in his posts if you are interested. :hmm3grin2orange:

Here HNRN describes his technique:



superfire said:


> i use a deep humbolt face and slice the point of the face corners . then i use a 20 to 30 degree back cut.



The full thread can be viewed here:

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/115093.htm#post1826841

DISCLAIMER: The above is not an accepted felling technique and should not be tried at home (or anywhere else).


----------



## TreeSurfer (Oct 22, 2011)

well.. i ordered three 8"double tapered wedges . i guess ill see how i like them. i wanted something with a bit more lift and also to keep the tree from sitting back on my bar.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Oct 22, 2011)

The ones with metal are called Hard Head. The hard head wedges and the Baileys branded ones are made here in Drain Oregon. I talk to the owner nice gal. There products are top notch. The only way to find a wedge that works is to try several different types.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 22, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> The hard head wedges and the Baileys branded ones are made here in Drain Oregon.



Are you now saying you live in Drain?


----------



## slowp (Oct 23, 2011)

I will need to look at them, but I tried to "stack" two wedges the other day and while pounding on the top one, the bottom one popped out. I threw some dirt on them to no avail. I was thinking it was because the colors clashed...pink with orange. I purchased a smaller blue wedge last week, I'll try it if there is a next time. :mad2:


----------



## Sport Faller (Oct 23, 2011)

slowp said:


> I will need to look at them, but I tried to "stack" two wedges the other day and while pounding on the top one, the bottom one popped out. I threw some dirt on them to no avail. I was thinking it was because the colors clashed...pink with orange. I purchased a smaller blue wedge last week, I'll try it if there is a next time. :mad2:


 
I know i aint the best one here to be doling out advice but I've had real good luck stacking the K&H single taper wedges, they have kindof a gravelly finish and with a little sawdust packed inbetween I don't think I've ever had a stacked one spit out on me


----------



## forestryworks (Oct 23, 2011)

slowp said:


> I will need to look at them, but I tried to "stack" two wedges the other day and while pounding on the top one, the bottom one popped out. I threw some dirt on them to no avail. I was thinking it was because the colors clashed...pink with orange. I purchased a smaller blue wedge last week, I'll try it if there is a next time. :mad2:



Sometimes you CAN wedge too early. Usually why it spits out. And I'm sure you already know this, but when driving stacked wedges, alternate between the bottom and top wedge.



bigskyjake said:


> I know i aint the best one here to be doling out advice but I've had real good luck stacking the K&H single taper wedges, they have kindof a gravelly finish and with a little sawdust packed inbetween I don't think I've ever had a stacked one spit out on me



You keep practicing long enough and you'll get popped in stuff, the shins, or the face.

I got bombed between my chin and adam's apple once. Made me cough.


----------



## Sport Faller (Oct 23, 2011)

forestryworks said:


> Sometimes you CAN wedge too early. Usually why it spits out. And I'm sure you already know this, but when driving stacked wedges, alternate between the bottom and top wedge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hell, maybe if I'm lucky it'll knock my teeth straight..... or straight out


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 23, 2011)

Sometimes you just have to stack and pound and wait it out. I had a throw bag in the truck but by the time Cody crossed the river twice and got back to the tree it finally popped its limbs free.


----------



## ms290 (Oct 24, 2011)

just last friday i had oh about 5 trees i had to stack wedges on to fell. what a mess. i second the pounding top and bottoms. worked out for me over just getting hit in the knees by the damn thing spitting back. bucked that thing up! lol


----------

